# Please help me identify this guitar



## GingaNinja29 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello everyone! Can anyone identify the make/model of this guitar. For reference, this is Noah Reid playing it in Schitts Creek, where he sings his cover of Simply the Best.










I don't recall ever seeing this headstock logo. Thank you!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Epiphone? They may have obscured it due to being a TV show.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Given the headstock shape and other visible appointments, I'm going with a Martin DC-16 of some sort. Hard to tell if the pickguard is tortoise or black.









Martin Guitars - DC-16RGTE AURA


Martin Guitars - DC-16RGTE AURA




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

It almost looks like the epiphone pro 1 ultra. It's difficult to see the truss rod cover in this photo though. Just my 2 cents but I'm sure many other members will chime in also. Btw welcome to the forum. Please participate in discussions and enjoy the wealth of knowledge that this forum has to offer.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Acoustic Tom said:


> It almost looks like the epiphone pro 1 ultra.


A few features that make me think Martin dc-16 over the Epiphone: headstock shape, no 3rd fret marker, gentle slope cutaway, grover tuners, no "E" on the pickguard, white plastic bridge pins, no truss rod cover, etc.


----------



## Hopalong (Aug 30, 2021)

The bracing on the back is very odd. I don't know what Martin is like this.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

crann said:


> A few features that make me think Martin dc-16 over the Epiphone: headstock shape, no 3rd fret marker, gentle slope cutaway, grover tuners, no "E" on the pickguard, white plastic bridge pins, no truss rod cover, etc.


Good eye! You very well could be correct.


----------



## Hopalong (Aug 30, 2021)

Might be the DC16 OGTE.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hopalong said:


> The bracing on the back is very odd. I don't know what Martin is like this.


Looks like a three piece back, common as sin.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like a DC-35E to me. Typical Martin appointments.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some kind of D35 or copy of same.

The thing on the headstock would have been added later.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> DC-35E


That's probably the one. I'm not particularly familiar with Martin's wider guitar range, so I went with the first body shape that fit the bill.


----------



## GingaNinja29 (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for the responses, and warm welcome! Makes sense that the headstock logo was added after. It does bear resemblance to the Epiphone as Blue Rocker mentioned.

Based on all the clues and overall resemblance, I you guys are correct in saying it is a DC-35E.

Now, to try and get my hands on one!

Don't worry Accoustic Tom, I am just beginning my guitar journey (a bit late in life), but I do plan to participate, and I'll have tons of reading to do here, and I'm sure many questions as I progress through my learning journey


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

GingaNinja29 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the responses, and warm welcome! Makes sense that the headstock logo was added after. It does bear resemblance to the Epiphone as Blue Rocker mentioned.
> 
> Based on all the clues and overall resemblance, I you guys are correct in saying it is a DC-35E.
> 
> ...


Good for you in learning later in life. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun. Welcome to the club.


----------

